# Toilet tank slow to fill



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Just wanted advice on what part needs to be replaced when my toilet tank begins to fill slowly. I don't think it's a water pressure issue since the other two toilets in the house fill fine. When I take the tank cover off, it seems that the water that goes into the fill tube just barely comes out. I checked the shut off valve and it's one all the way. Do I just need to replace the filling mechanism?
ChickFix


----------



## plumber79 (Jul 8, 2004)

If the fill valve is black and gray or a rust brown color it is probably a "Fluidmaster" brand fill valve and has a seal that goes bad over time. A very easy fix. Go to your favorite plumber or DIY house and ask for a seal kit (one part). Turn off the water, grasp the top, with the arm up, and twist 1/8th turn counter clockwise, remove the old seal and swap with your new one and put the top back on. The fix is as quick as you can read this. Turn on the water and pat yourself on the back for another job well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks thats what i needed too


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Hey this was perfect, the toilet fills up like a dream. $2! Excellent...


----------

